# How did your runt grow?



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

So earlier this week we picked up another pup. He is the runt of the litter... he is a tiny little guy for 9 weeks (like more like a 7 week old pup). If you picked up a runt I’d love to see what they grew to be. Under all that fur he is really boney. We have put him onto a raw diet like my other pups and he loves it. Wasn’t eating much of the kibble the breeder sent us home with.

He is a long haired shepherd. Mom and dad are both within the GSD standard.
Dad









Mom









Draco the pup









sister


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

The whole family are gorgeous!

Runts can surprise us. They can get way bigger than their siblings. He's adorable!


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

I can't tell you how big he will be, but he is very handsome.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

haha that expression!
"you want a piece of me?"


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

My 12 week old just hit 8lbs, he was stunted by worms and infection so its not quite the same but I'd love to watch your little one grow also!


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Hai.britt said:


> My 12 week old just hit 8lbs, he was stunted by worms and infection so its not quite the same but I'd love to watch your little one grow also!
> View attachment 570818


im glad your pup has gotten over the worms issue. I’ll definitely be posting a lot of progress pics. I was going to take Draco To my own vet for a checkup but I’ll wait until his 12week vaccinations since he is eating and pooping nicely. He is also coming out of his shell everyday.
I have the contact info of his sisters owner so I’ll be in touch with her to see how her pup is growing and maturing. It’ll give me an idea of how well he is catching up.


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

tysonsingh said:


> im glad your pup has gotten over the worms issue. I’ll definitely be posting a lot of progress pics. I was going to take Draco To my own vet for a checkup but I’ll wait until his 12week vaccinations since he is eating and pooping nicely. He is also coming out of his shell everyday.


Awesome! That Pic of him he is definitely handsome!


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Hai.britt said:


> Awesome! That Pic of him he is definitely handsome!


He loves to naturally stand in a 3 point stack. It’s so cute.


----------



## GrandmaNGoofy (Feb 27, 2021)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## anarcee (Oct 21, 2020)

Gorgeous boy.


----------



## PUPPYGOD (Mar 12, 2021)

anarcee said:


> Gorgeous boy.


I totally agree!!!!


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Juno (female) was the runt of her littler. 

I got her at 11 weeks (one ear was up at that point in time, and went down for maybe two days during teething), which was when she was the size of a small 8 week old. I do not have a weight for her back then. She grew most during months 3 and 4, and she was always a bit behind her monthly average. 

We are now 16 months and 64 lbs; 22 inches tall, well within average, but still a smaller GSD. 

I had a hard time toilet training her, which in retrospect I attribute to her status as a runt. I have heard, anecdotally, that runts are harder to housetrain. 

She super stubborn, which I also attribute to her being a runt. Maybe I am wrong, but I think she had to fight for her share of food and learned to take a lot of knocks. 

Draco is gorgeous.


----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

Burr was the runt and he was the only one left when we got him. His Dad was very good sized.
12 weeks when we brought him home.









As an adult, Burr weighed 78lbs. Never gained, never lost. He was leggy and very athletic.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I hope you named him 'Smile" because every time I look at his picture, I ......
He is SO cute!


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Buckelke said:


> I hope you named him 'Smile" because every time I look at his picture, I ......
> He is SO cute!


He is named Draco...but you are right I can’t stop smiling when I’m around him....he’s just the cutest little guy


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

PNWBlue said:


> Burr was the runt and he was the only one left when we got him. His Dad was very good sized.
> 12 weeks when we brought him home.
> View attachment 570828
> 
> ...


Beautiful boy! Love his expression and colour


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> Juno (female) was the runt of her littler.
> 
> I got her at 11 weeks (one ear was up at that point in time, and went down for maybe two days during teething), which was when she was the size of a small 8 week old. I do not have a weight for her back then. She grew most during months 3 and 4, and she was always a bit behind her monthly average.
> 
> ...


so far he has been great with potty training..he’s only had 3 accidents since Monday and those are all our fault. We do take him out every 2 hours for potty. He takes his sweet time to go potty but we can live with that. He also loves his crate, we find him going back into it on his own and hanging out. Didn’t do anything special for crate training. Just left the door open and he walks right in and stays put for about an hour at a time.


----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

tysonsingh said:


> Beautiful boy! Love his expression and colour


Thanks. Burr was always a serious sort of dog. Like he was always on duty.


----------



## Jakef (Feb 3, 2021)

tysonsingh said:


> So earlier this week we picked up another pup. He is the runt of the litter... he is a tiny little guy for 9 weeks (like more like a 7 week old pup). If you picked up a runt I’d love to see what they grew to be. Under all that fur he is really boney. We have put him onto a raw diet like my other pups and he loves it. Wasn’t eating much of the kibble the breeder sent us home with.
> 
> He is a long haired shepherd. Mom and dad are both within the GSD standard.
> Dad
> ...


Here’s my ‘runt’ Stella. Small girl, big personality. 8 weeks vs 15 weeks now.


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Jakef said:


> Here’s my ‘runt’ Stella. Small girl, big personality. 8 weeks vs 15 weeks now.
> View attachment 570866
> View attachment 570867


That’s an amazing short period transformation


----------



## Jakef (Feb 3, 2021)

tysonsingh said:


> That’s an amazing short period transformation


About 3-4 pounds a week on forumm large breed puppy food. She is 25 pounds now and still thinks she’s a lap dog


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

my gal-dog was the smallest of a litter of eleven pups. While all the other pups ganged up on my shoes she sat back and watched. I took her out of the pen and played with her and she was lovely and lively. Now at 5 years old she is a lean 58 pounds and when outside in the yard, almost constantly moving (she has crazy herding drive). She is pretty good on a leash when we walk around the neighborhoods.


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Draco is now 12 weeks old and has gotten a little heavier and looking a little bit bigger. At 7 weeks he weighed 7 lbs he is now 18lbs. He now has one of his ears half up. He has been on a raw diet and loves it. He is eating much better than he was when we brought him home


----------



## cln (Apr 21, 2021)

He is so adorable!! i'm in love with him!!


----------



## Gabjax (Apr 20, 2021)

Loki was the smallest of his Litter, with a half tail to boot!
Progress shots of his ears at 8,12 and 16 weeks 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Draco at 9 weeks and Draco at 15weeks!!! Our little guy is slowly catching up to the GSD weight charts.


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

tysonsingh said:


> Draco at 9 weeks and Draco at 15weeks!!! Our little guy is slowly catching up to the GSD weight charts.
> View attachment 572604
> 
> View attachment 572603


OH wow look how big he is! What's his current weight? He's going to be a handsome dude!


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Hai.britt said:


> OH wow look how big he is! What's his current weight? He's going to be a handsome dude!


He is now right around 26lbs.


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

tysonsingh said:


> He is now right around 26lbs.


Just a bit bigger than Luca then. They're around the same age so I think our babies will do just fine 😊


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

This was my Shiloh shepherd. She was 8.5 oz. at birth. That's her beside the largest pup, who was 22 oz! By 8 weeks old, she had caught up with her two sisters. The bitch's owner made sure the smaller ones got alone time on the nipples so the larger pups weren't always pushing them aside.

Second picture shows her at 2 years. She still had some filling out to do. I forget how tall she was - about 25 or 26" Nice looking dog, but scared of her own shadow!


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Hai.britt said:


> Just a bit bigger than Luca then. They're around the same age so I think our babies will do just fine 😊


Any updated pictures of your pup? I’d love to see where he’s at now.


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

tysonsingh said:


> Any updated pictures of your pup? I’d love to see where he’s at now.


He's around 22-23lbs 😊


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Hai.britt said:


> He's around 22-23lbs 😊
> View attachment 572610


Oh wow!!! He’s really handsome! Love his coat and expression!!!!


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Draco is now 6 months old and has changed so much from the day we brought him home…he is still super sweet and well mannered.














































Draco with the girls Skye and Reign (they are 8 months old)


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Update on Draco. He is now 18 months old and has changed tremendously. Here’s a look at him now in all his windy photoshoot glory. Skye and Reign (both 20 months old) with the guest appearances.


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

For those of you who have shared pictures of your puppies I’d love to see updates on them!!!


----------



## Jakef (Feb 3, 2021)

Stella never got past 50 pounds which honestly i love. She’s my lil mini German Shepard


----------

